# Question



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

There seems to be a plethora of nay-sayers that make up the majority of this forum group.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/alternators-free-energy-perpetual-motion-over-13449.html

That said, tell us how much does your device weigh, its physical size, and how many HP does it develop?


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

HarleyD said:


> A few years ago I built a system that can turn up to 8 alternator / generators. Trying not to get into to much detail, the system I built allows me to turn at about 3500 RPM's raw. Connected to a shaft and then into a gear box using the right gearing I am figuring I can turn them up to 10k rpm. This is a system I built few years ago and threw out. I am getting back into it and looking to build it again. I am not an engineer by any means. I cant even change my own oil!! I am by far no electrical specialist by any means. The until I built was for fun. Now I am starting to see it may have some real use's.
> 
> So I am here to asking some questions.
> First, is it my understanding that current limitation of electric cars are there batteries? IE distance.
> ...


From the spec sheet, 8 sounds like too many. One running at 2,500 rpms will make 25v, meaning 8 would make 200v, much more than DC motors need. Five would be plenty for most DC conversions (5x 25v = 125V).

I'm curious to hear what was being used to generate load in the test. electric motors run at about 90% efficiency. Assuming something similar for your device, then you could run it for a very long time if it was not under load.

I'm not trying to be a naysayer, but any such exciting claim will need some hard numbers to pass the smell test.

Edit: I see you said 3,500 RPMs, that would only require 4 for 120 volts. I would also be concerned about what would happen at the end of the device's energy release cycle, i.e. when it dies and needs restarted. Batteries loose their energy slowly over time, and you can still limp by when you reach the end. If you were driving at full speed and then suddenly had no power, that could be quite unfortunate, since you can't carry your gas can to the station for a refil.


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

Well reading threw the link you put. I know I don't know enough to be able to with stand that attack after attack. To answer your question I dont have an answer. As I posted I built it a few years ago and took it back apart. I dont have the equipment to test the device currently until I rebuild it. 

The size was about 1.5 feet tall and about 6 inchs wide. I will have to rebuild the unit to get the weight and hp on it. the 3500 rpm was free no load, no alternators connected just spinning freely. 

I guess my main question was based on not truely understanding everything out there. Is if there was a way to turn these alternators would that produce enough power to run a modern day electric car?


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

The unit I built creates the energy it needs to run its self. Imagine 2 sections, the first being what I built then a section you would see on a typical wind mil. The section I built use's magnets to simply help push the device. IE to take the unit apart last time. I had to sick a crow bar into it in order to stop it since I had welded everything to it.

Thank you ril for your answer. I will get back on building it, once built I will make a little you tube clip and show it here. Then get you guys to throw the big questions at me and I'll find the answers.


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

Best discription I could use I guess is this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0

My understanding with this is there is no electromagnet. Simply as the magnets get closer the repel each other. In this system there is a motor that bring them close together. In mine it is built so that they are close together. Not moved together. So once built it always spins.


----------



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

It seems like this would have other negative affects such as wearing out the magnets and being extremely heavy, however I would like to see you build it and report some results. Also, if you were to apply too much resistance, wouldn't that set the motor closer and closer to opposite poles until it eventually reversed the spinning direction? Maybe I am misunderstanding but it seems like there is a bit of engineering to be done.


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

ithinkidontknow said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't understand what the point of this is. You have motors turning alternators powering motors which goes in a cyclical fashion? Yet this produces nothing other than one machine powering another forever and ever? I do not really see how this could be applied to anything because as soon as you add a resistance to that system, it will stop being able to power itself and instead power the resistance, leaving you with nothing. Unless I totally got this wrong, I really fail to see the use of such a machine.


Like in the video I show above. The magnetic turn as long as they can. Wich in turn turns a gear like in a wind turbine. The gear box turns IE 4 alternators creating power. Am I wrong?


----------



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

HarleyD said:


> Like in the video I show above. The magnetic turn as long as they can. Wich in turn turns a gear like in a wind turbine. The gear box turns IE 4 alternators creating power. Am I wrong?


No, sorry, I misunderstood what it was. I replaced my comment with a better one, see above.


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

A friend of mine told me the easiest way to describe what I built was not a new wind turbine. Not a new alternator or even generator. I havnt replaced any of those things. I simply have replaced the wind. Just like many other ways IE hydro, steam and such. Either way they still in there most simplest form turn a shaft that then turns some form of alternator / generator to create power.


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

As for the weight, I dont have numbers to provide yet. But 4 alternators weigh far less then the batteries I have seen to run electric cars. ( not hybrid ) The system I built didnt weigh much. 

How ever reversing the magnetism isnt something I have come across nor read about being a problem with systems like this. I will have to do some research on this.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you can make a device that will turn four to five of the motors in the link you posted at 2000-3,500 RPM it will power a car handily. I expect you will find that it will not run for very long with a load on it. I tried finding out basic information about a dynamometer (dyno) but struck out. Might try contacting Tesseract via PM and see if he could give info on how to get one for testing purposes. Best of luck with the build.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

No, don't contact me via PM with some harebrained "over unity" scheme.


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

ouch, no worries I wont.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

why did you feel a need to start a new thread? there is a thread for this type of device already, just post in there....

its the first sticky thread on this forum.... this is where it belongs....

BTW, alternators do not create any energy unless they have a load connected. The moment you connect the load your contraption will come to a halt... that's all there is to it...


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

I posted a new thread as this is how a Forums was designed. Posting in a sticky just blur's everything together inside 50 pages. So a new thread is created.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Well, since you asked a question "can a car be run by this device instead of batteries?", the answer is No, it cannot... because your device does not carry any onboard energy source and without energy the car does not run...

It maybe spinning for some time, but its not actually doing any useful work because there is no load on the device. the moment you apply the load to perform work such as propelling the car, the device will stop spinning immediately...

hope this helps

P.S. To anticipate your next move regarding magnets, magnets do not create "energy", they create "field". Go read the basic physics book that describes the difference between energy and field, then we can have a meaninful discussion.

Sorry for cut and dry language, this topic is very very old....


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

HarleyD said:


> I posted a new thread as this is how a Forums was designed. Posting in a sticky just blur's everything together inside 50 pages. So a new thread is created.


Did we fail, as a forum, to explain things properly before you decided to post a new thread on over-unity myth? Here is the most simple explanation: Energy in equals energy out plus losses. That's it. if you can't describe any of those three elements, you need to go and do some learning. There are many youtube videos on over-unity scams. None of them have any credibility.

Is there something we can add to the sticky to explain things better and avoid threads like these being created?

Can I ask one of the moderators that this thread be locked? There doesn't need to be any further discussion on this topic as it is counter-productive.

Sam.


----------



## HarleyD (Jul 15, 2009)

samborambo said:


> Did we fail, as a forum, to explain things properly before you decided to post a new thread on over-unity myth? Here is the most simple explanation: Energy in equals energy out plus losses. That's it. if you can't describe any of those three elements, you need to go and do some learning. There are many youtube videos on over-unity scams. None of them have any credibility.
> 
> Is there something we can add to the sticky to explain things better and avoid threads like these being created?
> 
> ...


Well take moment and read my question. It was not if my idea turns, it was not how it was powered. It was simply if the alternators could in fact run a car. That was it, nothing more. So before you head out and start trying to trash what it is I wrote. Please take a moment and read it. If you also take a moment and read, I have not stated everything that is in my system. There for to describe how my system based on little information will not work show's me and no one else anything but your inability to read.

I have since had my question answered by Ril. And thank you for that. So the next time you will see me here, will simply be to show what it is I built and that it does work. Thank you and have a great day.


----------

